# Theme Help



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I am wanting to create a story that involves a corn field and the Bad Seed creature reacher I bought last year. I will take my story and create my haunted trail for this year. Any ideas on scarecrows, corn fields, etc. and a one page scary story? Thanks, I can't seem to come up with anything!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How scary do you want it?


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

As scary as I can get it, not alot of gore, just SCARY!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

the old charlie brown story about the great pumpkin would be funny to mess around with... 
have dead charlie brown in the corn field and snoopy with a shotgun hahaha


----------



## AuntBite (Jan 24, 2007)

Test crop for a new fertilizer(growth-hormone). Hence Bad Seed. Could do the toxic barrels stuff w/this idea too.

Indian burial ground. Accidentally plowed up. Curse creates Bad Seed.

Civil War battle field. Bad Mojo makes Bad Seed.

I do a haunt in a cornfield maze. Lots more if you're interested.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I am thinking "Dead Birds" meets "The Evil Dead," somehow to combine the confederates, my Bad Seed, and demons. Hope to have a corn field at the end but will have to see how this year's weather goes. Ideas?


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Welcome Back, PeeWeePinson!! MUAH!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

this isn't prob what you need but just an idea story..

On a full moon night you can hear the noise, you can see them flying.
Swooping up and down, here and there , finally to their destination.
The cornfield of horrors

From the hill you can see them perching on the tattered and torn scarecrows, Big black ravens.
The biggest birds ever seen . 

As the scouts scan the area for any kind of intruder's, their eyes seem to glow eerily, 
scouring the field for one thing.
There it is the their master, creature of all creatures..whom they have been waiting for.
The wind picks up and thunder rolls there there...Rising out of the dirt and leaves...
from out of the dust you can barely make out an object until he starts to
slowly lumber down the trail.
Holy Cow whatever it is it's huge.
What is that he is dragging behind him?
Whatever it is even the corn
seems to sway away as he passes by.
The birds start to chatter madly, fluttering in a frenzy in hopes
their master has brought them the tender chunks amid limbs of human flesh , 
rotting flesh from the grave that they crave so much.
We must hide, do not let them see you.
Do not go near them unless you want to become their meal, 
warm flesh, bloody flesh...

Oh no too late they've seen us.. run, run...
(screaming) get away 
help help then no...no...no

hope this helps


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lilly! That was great. :-D


----------

